# ReSizing a A3 docx to A4



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like a simple question but i havent had much luck.
i need to convert an A3 document to A4.
up until now i have gotten away with scaling the printouts from A3 to A4, but do not know how to re-size the entire document.
It no longer needs to be in A3.

any suggestions?
im using Word 2010

The message i get when trying to resize to A4 (under page setup) is:
Settings you chose from the left and right margins, column spacing, or paragraph indents are too large for the page width in some sections.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Word>Format>Columns>Check Equal width box. Now try change to A4 again.


----------

